

Web Infrastructure is the Entry Ticket for Andreessen's New Fund - afrombie
http://gigaom.com/2009/07/05/marc-andreessen-sees-gold-mine-in-building-web%E2%80%99s-innards/

======
jacquesm
Apparently the lower limit on investments is only 50K, they're going to have
to install a revolving door to be able to handle the number of people
pitching.

300M / 50K = 6000 investments in the absolute worst case (or best case,
depending on how you view it), let's assume they do one in 10 (which would be
quite high) that's 60K pitches!!

~~~
packetloss
You're not taking into account the amount they reserve for follow-up
investments after their initial seed investment.

~~~
afrombie
Exactly. They could easily reserve over 50% of the fund for follow-up.

~~~
jacquesm
good point, ok, divide by 2. Still an amazing logistics issue.

